# Gov. Names Head Of Casino Panel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Stephen Crosby, a former state official in Republican administrations, was named Tuesday by Democratic Gov. Deval Patrick to head a powerful gaming commission that will implement and oversee the state's new casino law.Crosby served as Secretary of Administration and Finance under Gov. Paul Cellucci and as chief of staff to acting Gov. Jane Swift, both Republicans. He is dean of the McCormack Graduate School of Policy and Global Studies at the University of Massachusetts-Boston."Steve Crosby possesses the integrity and strong management skills we need to lead the new Gaming Commission," Patrick said in a statement Tuesday. "I trust Steve to build an organization that meets the public's high expectations and my own for integrity and professionalism."The two have worked together before. After winning the governor's office in 2006, Patrick named Crosby to co-chair a transition committee on budget and finance. In 2009, Patrick tapped Crosby to head a review of salaries for top managers of semi-independent public agencies.Crosby will serve as chairman of the five-member gambling panel, which has sweeping powers to decide which companies will win the three coveted casino licenses and the single slots parlor license authorized by the new law.The commission will also regulate and oversee the gambling facilities.

Read more: Gov. Names Head Of Casino Panel - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Let the graft begin!

View attachment 3457


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote from WCVB: "The commission also has sweeping policing powers over the casinos including the authority to conduct investigations, impound slot machines and other gambling equipment, issue subpoenas and refer cases to the attorney general for possible prosecution."

How soon before we see the forming of the Massachusetts Gaming Commission, Department of Public Safety?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

CPT Chaos said:


> Quote from WCVB: "The commission also has sweeping policing powers over the casinos including the authority to conduct investigations, impound slot machines and other gambling equipment, issue subpoenas and refer cases to the attorney general for possible prosecution."
> 
> How soon before we see the forming of the Massachusetts Gaming Commission, Department of Public Safety?


Already mentioned in the casino thread.....Massachusetts Gaming Commission Police, coming soon to a casino near you.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Massachusetts Gaming Commission Police, coming soon to a casino near you.


SECTION 15. Said chapter 22C is hereby further amended by adding the following section:-Section 70. The colonel of state police shall establish a gaming enforcement unit the responsibilities of which shall include, but not be limited to, the investigation of criminal violations of chapter 23K or any other general or special law pertaining to gaming. 
The gaming enforcement unit shall work in conjunction and cooperation with the investigations and enforcement bureau within the Massachusetts gaming commission to enforce chapter 23K and with the division of gaming enforcement within the office of the attorney general to investigate criminal activity related to gaming. Officers and employees of the unit shall be assigned to the investigations and enforcement bureau and shall report to the deputy director of investigations and enforcement and to the colonel of state police. The colonel shall also assign officers of the unit to the division of gaming enforcement, who shall report to the chief of gaming enforcement and to the colonel of state police. No officer of the unit, other than in the performance of official duties, shall place a wager in a gaming establishment licensed under chapter 23K. The colonel shall establish a program to rotate officers in and out of the unit.

---------------------------------------

(f) The gaming enforcement unit within the department of state police shall have exclusive police jurisdiction over any criminal activity relating to the operation of a gaming establishment or relating to games or gaming that occur inside a gaming establishment; provided, however, that the state police shall have concurrent jurisdiction with the law enforcement agency of the host community on all other policing matters and, in consultation with the commission, shall execute a memorandum of understanding with the law enforcement agency of the host community that shall include, but not be limited to, procedures involving: (i) assignment of police officers of the host community to the gaming enforcement unit of the state police; (ii) first responder calls from the gaming establishment; (iii) emergencies occurring within the gaming establishment, including the gaming area; and (iv) criminal investigations involving employees or patrons of a gaming establishment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> SECTION 15. Said chapter 22C is hereby further amended by adding the following section:-Section 70. The colonel of state police shall establish a gaming enforcement unit the responsibilities of which shall include, but not be limited to, the investigation of criminal violations of chapter 23K or any other general or special law pertaining to gaming.
> The gaming enforcement unit shall work in conjunction and cooperation with the investigations and enforcement bureau within the Massachusetts gaming commission to enforce chapter 23K and with the division of gaming enforcement within the office of the attorney general to investigate criminal activity related to gaming. Officers and employees of the unit shall be assigned to the investigations and enforcement bureau and shall report to the deputy director of investigations and enforcement and to the colonel of state police. The colonel shall also assign officers of the unit to the division of gaming enforcement, who shall report to the chief of gaming enforcement and to the colonel of state police. No officer of the unit, other than in the performance of official duties, shall place a wager in a gaming establishment licensed under chapter 23K. The colonel shall establish a program to rotate officers in and out of the unit.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> ...


At the next midnight kegger the legislature has, I predict the following law will be passed in lightning-quick fashion;

Section 15 of Chapter 22C is hereby amended; the words "colonel of the state police" are replaced with "an appointee of the governor....blah, blah, hacks, blah, blah".


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Nothing would surprise me Delta.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

If I'm reading this correctly, they're going to have a gaming division comprised of Troopers?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is their PAT test going to have a wall or a wheel.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, they're going to have a gaming division comprised of Troopers?


My neighbor's cousin told me that a chunk of the 80th RTT are going to be a part of it too. :yellowcarded:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

It's actually going to be *MGL CH22C/s.55 *which was reserved for just such a purpose...

Section 55. The colonel may, at the request of the state gaming commission, appoint as special state police officers employees of said gaming commission holding the title of chief marshal, deputy marshal, license agent, field investigator, supervisor of casino, or assistant supervisor of casino. Such special state police officers shall serve for two years, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as a state police officer for any criminal offense committed in connection with any activities operated or regulated by the state gaming commission. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their inflated compensation as employees and/or relatives of said lottery commission, and they shall receive constables fees for service or return of any civil process.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mass. gambling commission still incomplete*
Boston.com - ‎7 hours ago‎

BOSTON-Only one person has been named to the five-person board that will decide who gets to open a casino in Massachusetts with the deadline for putting the commission together less than a month away.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*2nd Casino Oversight Panel Member Picked*

*Retired New Jersey State Police Lt. Col. Gayle Cameron Named To Panel*
*BOSTON -- *Attorney General Martha Coakley on Tuesday named retired New Jersey State Police Lt. Col. Gayle Cameron to the panel overseeing casino gambling in Massachusetts.

Coakley said Cameron is best qualified to serve on the new state gaming commission. Cameron was born in Cambridge, raised in Weymouth and has more than 28 years of law enforcement experience

In December, Gov. Deval Patrick named Stephen Crosby, a one-time Secretary of Administration and Finance, to chair the powerful panel charged with overseeing the introduction of casino gambling to Massachusetts.

Under the law signed by Patrick last year, Coakley gets to appoint one individual with a law enforcement background to the commission.

"Lieutenant Colonel Cameron possesses the right experience, integrity and vision to be an outstanding member of this important commission," Coakley said in a statement.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/money/30560634/detail.html#ixzz1nhpzTb5B


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *A retired state appeals court justice and a city business development administrator were appointed Tuesday to the final two slots on the five-person Massachusetts Gaming Commission.

The commission can now begin addressing the thorny issues of how best to oversee the creation of a casino gambling industry in the state.

The appointees are retired associate justice of the Massachusetts Appeals Court James McHugh and business development administrator for the City of Springfield Bruce Stebbins. They were chosen by Gov. Deval Patrick, Attorney General Martha Coakley and Treasurer Steven Grossman.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30721915/detail.html#ixzz1pgIegs4L


----------

